# UAE / Dubai Driving License



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

Can I drive in Spain on a UAE driving license?


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Don´t think so.

The only valid licences in Spain are EU and those which conform to the rules of the Geneva or Vienna Road Traffic Conventions, which I don't think that Dubai signed up to either.

You might be OK with an International Permit from Dubai though, as this would conform.

Obviously this is for tourism. It is not valid if you live here.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Eamon said:


> Can I drive in Spain on a UAE driving license?


No.


----------



## varman (Jul 19, 2017)

Yes if you have an Interational Drivers License


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

varman said:


> Yes if you have an Interational Drivers License


As a tourist, but not as a resident.

As a resident I believe that yu can only drive for 6 months without taking a full Spanish Driving test

an 'International Drivers Licence' is simply a translation of the actual licence.


----------

